
Google pulled Iranian coronavirus app from its app store - maratumba
https://www.businessinsider.de/international/iran-coronavirus-app-pulled-by-google-2020-3/?r=US&IR=T
======
chupa-chups
I do understand the general reasoning of google complying with the embargo on
Iran. In this case though I really hope this app gets an exemption.

I'm in europe in a region with lots of connections to Milan, and extrapolating
from what's going on there right now to what must be going on in Iran exceeds
my imagination.

